# Belton today, the 'word on the street' is...



## kerilli (18 April 2010)

Apparently Rodney Powell lost a horse today, which collapsed after finishing. V V sad. Huge condolences to R and all connections. (Not sure which horse, not Zinzan though.)
Lots of withdrawals, allegedly because riders were not very happy with the ground, which was very bumpy in places, not least in the SJ arena.
A certain rider was not allowed for some reason to move horses between sections and so packed up all 10 of her rides and went home. Really not great for her, her owners, or all the public who go there to see such top names competing.    I have not heard of such a request being denied outright before...
Because of all U.K. flights being grounded, both WFP and OT are driving down to Barcelona to get a flight from there out to the U.S.  We had visions of them, Thelma and Louise style, sharing a car...


----------



## langside (18 April 2010)

unreal how many are W in some of the sections (looks like only half started in the OI's)

pmsl thelma and louise - now thats one of those fly on the wall moments you'd love to be at


----------



## Ignition (18 April 2010)

which rider packed up? Wasn't PJ was it?


----------



## Kiribati_uk (18 April 2010)

Sorry to hear about rodney, thats terrible.
Thelma and louise thats classic!! Hope they get out to the usa and bac.


----------



## kerilli (18 April 2010)

Ignition said:



			which rider packed up? Wasn't PJ was it?
		
Click to expand...

nope, not her.


----------



## DarkHorseB (18 April 2010)

was it someone whose first name is a farmyard animal?


----------



## kerilli (18 April 2010)

DarkHorseB said:



			was it someone whose first name is a farmyard animal?
		
Click to expand...

Could be...


----------



## Ignition (18 April 2010)

ah. i thought one of the 2! Wonder whether she'll be paying all the expenses for the day then, rather than her owners?


----------



## kerilli (18 April 2010)

apparently she'd done over £1000 in entries.


----------



## Ignition (18 April 2010)

ouch. That's an expensive strop.


----------



## kerilli (18 April 2010)

I didn't get the impression that it was a strop at all. From what it was told, it sounded as if the Secretary (or whoever might have been able to move horses to different sections) was being a bit unreasonable.
However, this is all hearsay, so I am not accusing anyone of anything...


----------



## Maesfen (18 April 2010)

That's some dummy she spat out!  Sorry for RP, that's horrid for everyone.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 April 2010)

I was there today and wondered where william and olli were, there were lots of wd, the x-c seemed to ride well! 

Really sorry for RP, thats a horrible thing to happen


----------



## FigJam (18 April 2010)

Gosh, that's a real shame that the ground was causing so many to W/D.   And condolences to RP and crew, very sad. 

V. odd about the pro "walking out" of the event, surely there should be no need for that problem in the first place, since sections/times are given out in advance, so any swapping of sections/times could (or should) have been done in advance?


----------



## ElleJS (18 April 2010)

OMG Rodney Powell,heart goes out to him and his connections of that is true. Just got back from Belton, not a good day for me either- my horse tripped badly in the showjumping and now has a few stitches in her fetlock so w/d before xc. Ground was a bit hit and miss to be honest and not the same Belton as I'm used too! 
As for OT and WFP thats hilarious, can just picture it now!


----------



## loveshorses (18 April 2010)

I had heard a couple of people were cross about not being able swap sections...one person had hers on the lorry to sub but they wouldnt let her run it, also heard it was her owners that were as cross and said they were never going there again - only hear say aswell though! 
Ground got harder over the wk end and couldnt really see they had done much to soften it.
Gutted to hear they lost the horse, very sorry for all involved.


----------



## kerilli (18 April 2010)

ElleJS, sorry to hear that, wondered what must have happened in the SJ, hope she makes a quick recovery.


----------



## ElleJS (18 April 2010)

tripped onto her knees just about coming into the double at fence 4 went crashing thru  both parts it I nearly came off crossed my tracks hundreds of times... blinking nightmare! Somehow god only knows I stayed on and she jumped the rest clear! Amazing horse but she sliced her fetlock, clean cut thank god, just a flap of skin. stitches in for 7 days so shouldn't miss much work hopefully. Bit of a bummer though! The course was lovely but the ground was dubious.


----------



## MegaBeast (18 April 2010)

Oh heck, that's not good publicity for them.

So sorry to hear that about RP's horse... thoughts are with him and the connections.

Surprised to hear said pro packed up and left, surely if one couldn't run they'd have been better off running the others anyway and keeping 9 out of 10 owners happy... or guessing there's more to it than that.

That's dedication for OT and WFP, quite a drive for them... guessing the horses must have been flown out already?


----------



## TimmyTippyToes2 (18 April 2010)

Rodney Powells horse was Langarth Darcy, a lovely looking horse in the warm up. It seemed that many of the riders were unhappy about the ground conditions.


----------



## jules89 (18 April 2010)

oh no I loved Langarth Darcy  bet he's absolutely gutted. Heart goes out to him, owners, and everyone else involved. 

Sounds like it was a bit of a nightmare? 

Lets hope OT and WFP make it...and that their horses come home safe too...


----------



## kerilli (18 April 2010)

their horses flew out earlier in the week, fortunately.


----------



## Thistle (18 April 2010)

We were there today too, heard about the horse collapsing at the finish but didn't know who - how very sad.

There is a comment on the BE forum re the bumpy dressage arenas stating how upset some owners are with the ground.

I would ask though - as it's National Trust owned are the organisers allowed to do lots to the land, there are all sorts of rules about Heritage Parkland?


----------



## TableDancer (18 April 2010)

Knew Darcy from when Lizzel Winter had him- she produced him to 2* then finally had to give in as he got too strong for her. Really really sad for all concerned, that horse had SO much more left to give


----------



## teapot (18 April 2010)

MegaBeast said:



			That's dedication for OT and WFP, quite a drive for them... guessing the horses must have been flown out already?
		
Click to expand...

Think there's a 2 week quarantine flying into the States, possibly only a week, so at the latest horses would have been flown at the beginning of last week.

Such a shame for RP and his connections


----------



## kerilli (18 April 2010)

i might have been misinformed as to who led the boycott due to the ground, it seems, might not have been Piggy actually, sorry. another top rider withdrew all hers. some of the pure SJers did not compete either.


----------



## Thistle (18 April 2010)

Just been thinking about the ground.

At Belton the soil is quite light and sandy, so never really gets hard, all the bumps are fairly soft and forgiving, if you kick them with your foot, there is some give, so I imagine over 1/2 ton of horse would sink in.

The ground appeared to be marking and breaking uo/crumbling slightly so I can see it would become a little uneven for the horses.

However an event is the test of a horse generally on grass and the ground is always going to be variable - that's part of the 'sport'

Belton always has lots of withdrawals and non completions XC as many riders are just giving horses a short run prior to Badminton..

I watched most horses go  XC on the 3 star and also many of those SJ.

I just wonder, are riders expecting perfect flat 'magic carpet' on every outing, above a certain level? I would say that in the uK that would be pretty hard to arrange with the variable weather we have.

From a spectators view today, yes it was dissappointing not to see every horse go XC, but I would love to know just how much can be done in such a National Trust setting.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 April 2010)

I that too thought thistle, I commented to my dad how sandy the soil was in some places the hooves cut in but not too much from what I could see. 

The horses that ran looked like they finished well and didnt struggle on the ground, I noticed some of the big names withdrew, which was a shame, but many are heading off to badders in a few weeks.


----------



## only_me (18 April 2010)

very sad for RP, condolences to all involved 

Question here, as Ive always wondered this - At most BE events do you showjump on grass or do you mostly showjump in an arena?
Just wondering because all EI events showjump on grass!


----------



## kerilli (18 April 2010)

only_me, almost always jump on grass, i've only ever sj'ed on a surface about 3 times at BE events. Bishop Burton at the end of the season moved to an indoor on a surface sometimes, BB spring was on an outdoor surface, A le W is on a surface occasionally, other than those i can't think of any others.


----------



## only_me (18 April 2010)

ah ok, thanks  I see a lot of photos of jumping on a surface and have always wondered that


----------



## popsdosh (18 April 2010)

kerilli said:



			their horses flew out earlier in the week, fortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Knowing OT quite well he would have been paddling a canoe with the Rolex prize money at stake,and charging WFP for a tow.

Thistle I think the main problem will be the single farm payment status of the park as under some of the environmental schemes you are very limited as to how the land is managed.
I was fence judging on Friday and the ground was a lot better than 12 months previous.However when we went in I could not believe the dressage arenas that the novices were doing their tests on ,They were extremely rough (infact I have never seen any like it in many years around eventing) there was long grass and molehills all over them.I believe Stuart was embarrassed by them but has no say at such a late stage as ultimately it is down to the NT who can be inflexible at times.


----------



## MegaBeast (18 April 2010)

Stockland Lovell use their surface sometimes and Mount Ballan will be having the SJ on their main arena this year.  West Wilts will jump indoors in atrocious conditions but as K says, most are on grass...


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (18 April 2010)

Unfortunately I saw the horse go at Belton, terrible, poor poor thing! My vet had to deal, not pleasant, i must admit, i made a rapid exit, unlike some onlooker.....wtf!!!

I thought it was OT that had the strop and w/d???


----------



## popsdosh (18 April 2010)

We were at Eland today and SJ on a surface.


----------



## kerilli (18 April 2010)

popsdosh, i did say that with the Grand Slam at stake, Ollie would be swimming there if necessary!
one of the dr judges on friday was really embarrassed about the state of her arena, she said that it was ridge and furrow with a big dip at G which horses were falling into. the usual part that's used for the arenas was fenced off, for some reason, maybe for NT parking.  
are they not allowed even to roll the arenas or track if it is NT owned?


----------



## Haniki (18 April 2010)

Very sad for Rodney Powell and connections. Pontispool use an arena for SJ, as do Moreton. I expect Bicton might as well.


----------



## alwaysbroke (18 April 2010)

popsdosh said:



			Knowing OT quite well he would have been paddling a canoe with the Rolex prize money at stake,and charging WFP for a tow.
		
Click to expand...

Have just spluttered my cup of tea all over the keyboard imagining this!

Sympathies to Rodney Powell and all connections.

Such a shame about the ground, can understand riders and owners being up set especially with dressage arenas being as described


----------



## popsdosh (18 April 2010)

kerilli said:



			popsdosh,  that's used for the arenas was fenced off, for some 
are they not allowed even to roll the arenas or track if it is NT owned?
		
Click to expand...

It will possibly not be caused by the national trust but by the Government bureaucrats that control the single farm payments as they are very strict as to what operations can be carried out Which all depends on what eviromental scheme the parkland is in.I dont know if you can remember back about 5yrs they originally tried to stop this type of land being used for events full stop.Having said that the NT dont seem to want to turn a blind eye to a slight bending of the rules to allow the use of the roller.Last year there were parts of the course that could not be Aerovated for the same reason.To my mind if this is the case Belton becomes untenable as a venue at this level.Badminton and Burghley and I think some other Stately home courses get around this by keeping the actual course out of their SFP claims.


----------



## oldvic (18 April 2010)

While the ground may be National Trust and therefore restricted as to how much treatment it can have, an advanced/CIC 3* event needs to be of a certain standard. Rough ground is the most dangerous to horses legs. It may be sandy and the top crumble a bit but if it is uneven then the riders have every right to complain/withdraw. Entries and start fees are expensive and we are told this is to provide good courses and ground so this should happen. Riders have also deisel and possibly stabling costs and probably other expenses as well so if you are going to run a top level event you have a responsibility to make it acceptable.
Belton has done itself no favours as it had already alienated several top riders over the issue of substitutions. These are normally allowed up until the last minute but at Belton they have to be about 10 days before. A lot can change in this time and the riders are not happy about it.
The horses flew to Kentucky last Monday. I love the thought of the journey to Barcelona with conversation flowing like glue! Even a convoy would be too close!! Maybe adjacent seats on the plane too. You wouldn't need the volcano.


----------



## langside (18 April 2010)

Stupid question alert!!! 
could they not get a helicopter as i thought it was a problem to the jet engines on planes?


----------



## kerilli (18 April 2010)

langside said:



			Stupid question alert!!! 
could they not get a helicopter as i thought it was a problem to the jet engines on planes?
		
Click to expand...

a heli, from here to Kentucky... (or Barca)? Good luck with that...!

I don't know tbh, from what i've heard the volcanic ash has a lot of glass and v abrasive particles in it that wreck engines, wouldn't do rotors or heli engine much good either i guess (still got air intake, no?) helis are less stable than fixed-wing so would prob be v dangerous in such circs. (friend has her prof heli licence, so i know a little about them)


----------



## yeeharider (18 April 2010)

only-me have jumped on a surface at Richmond,Northallerton,Houghall and Bishop Burton , all northern events not sure if thats  relevant   


condolences to RP and all concerned RIP


----------



## brushingboots (18 April 2010)

such a shame about belton, usually such a lovley event. 
there are only three people i can see who had 'mass' withdrawl....hmm  

poor rodney though, such a lovley horse and such a shame for him he is a very talented man indeed.


----------



## langside (18 April 2010)

kerilli i did warn you


----------



## kerilli (18 April 2010)

langside said:



			kerilli i did warn you
		
Click to expand...

haha no probs.


----------



## Kentisheventer (18 April 2010)

Thats awful about Darcy, really loved that horse and got to ride him a couple of times- such an amazing character and will be missed  RIP


----------



## mrussell (18 April 2010)

I also heard that both PF and OT were overheard throwing a tantrum at Stuart B before loading up and stropping off on Saturday morning.


----------



## EventerMum (18 April 2010)

I don't know about what may have happened over the weekend, but we had one running in the novice and the dressage arenas were dreadful......horse tripped twice and this is a horse with great big plates for feet, who never normally struggles like that.

sj seemed fine as far a I could see, but I didn't walk it with jockey, so can't comment.

Xc was pretty much perfect, but almost heading towards the hard side of perfect.


----------



## Doris68 (18 April 2010)

The ground on Friday was good to firm but I think the warm sun on Friday and Saturday would have made it even firmer.  I don't think I've seen so many molehills in one place!  Good job they weren't on the course!

Agree that the (non-ring) dressage arenas were really poor.  Really not good for such a prestigious event.

Very sorry to hear about RP's horse - a sad loss.


----------



## Thistle (19 April 2010)

Re Helicopters and ash.

My OH is a Helo pilot. He has been out flying this weekend, making the most of the fact that all the restricted airspace is open. Lots of light planes are out too.

The ash is very high, at a level that the jets fly (33 000ft), light planes and helos can fly much lower, (usually around 1 000 - 3 000 ft) the air at this level is considered ok.

Air traffic controllers are still working, he was chatting to the Stansted ones on sat whilst flying along the stansted runway, he said it was surreal, empty runway and all the planes parked up. Like something from the TV prog, survivors.

Perhaps he should have offered OT and WFT a lift?


----------



## amyneave (19 April 2010)

OMG, poor RP. He took Darcy to the europeans in 2007. He was such a lovely horse. 

As for PF and OT, i was there friday and saturday. i saw OT competing on friday, but he withdrew all horses from the other classes. 
I saw piggy doing her advanced dressage on some day soon on saturday, so don't think she withdraw all her horses.


----------



## amyneave (19 April 2010)

sorry, just seen that apparently pigy withdrew some day soon, however in my programme it said she was ridin some day soon saturday morning, and i saw someone with what i thought was the same number doing dressage, maybe not!!!!!!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (19 April 2010)

I don't know how relevant it is (not to the strop subject, but to the withdrawls) but if you look at the results for The Fork, which is the last CIC before Rolex in the US, there are also a lot of WDs both before and after dressage.  In many cases the horses are double entered for Rolex and the decision to go one way or the other was left until the last minute and/or the horses were there for a "prep" with no intention of going xc.

Best of luck to OT and WFP as I bet they're having a pretty wild journey - hope they've got tickets!


----------



## amyneave (19 April 2010)

TarrSteps said:



			I don't know how relevant it is (not to the strop subject, but to the withdrawls) but if you look at the results for The Fork, which is the last CIC before Rolex in the US, there are also a lot of WDs both before and after dressage.  In many cases the horses are double entered for Rolex and the decision to go one way or the other was left until the last minute and/or the horses were there for a "prep" with no intention of going xc.

Best of luck to OT and WFP as I bet they're having a pretty wild journey - hope they've got tickets!
		
Click to expand...


Yes, i think your right. i always expected lots of people in the CIC*** to withdraw because it two weeks before badders and lots of the horses at Belton are goin to Badminton. I loooked at who withdraw, and most of them are going to badminton.


----------



## popsdosh (19 April 2010)

TarrSteps said:



			Best of luck to OT and WFP as I bet they're having a pretty wild journey - hope they've got tickets!
		
Click to expand...

Quoting from the BE website OT has managed eurostar to paris and then taxi to madrid and then flight to florida.WFP has gone on a private jet supplied by a contact ,now why couldnt he offer Ollie a lift .They both have to make connecting flights once they land in Florida.


----------



## jules89 (19 April 2010)

a private jet!? Blimey.


----------



## charlimouse (19 April 2010)

Surely for the cost of a taxi from Paris to Madrid OT could have paid less to go on that private jet with WFP?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (19 April 2010)

how funny. WFP has some good contacts. And oil is slumming it hope he gets there ok and can get back for badders


----------



## only_me (19 April 2010)

Love the fact the WFP is lording over OT, who is slumming it 

Now, could you imagine OT and WFP together, alone, in the private jet?!


----------



## Maesfen (19 April 2010)

lui23456 said:



			how funny. WFP has some good contacts. And oil is slumming it hope he gets there ok and can get back for badders
		
Click to expand...

You have to wonder at WFP's attitude, that seems a mean thing to do although I appreciate it possibly wasn't his decision who could be included on the jet.  But on the strength that both 'teams' are Brit's and should be helping each other out where possible, I'll firmly be in the OT camp from now on  - and that is an about turn if ever there was one!
Best of luck to OT and ACM (especially as he is a local horse!)


----------



## Jul (19 April 2010)

popsdosh said:



			We were at Eland today and SJ on a surface.
		
Click to expand...

As well as those already mentioned, they use a surface for SJ at Keysoe and Burnham Beeches.


----------



## TarrSteps (19 April 2010)

How can anyone know who has "lorded it over" whom and what the parties involved did or did not have control over?  How do we know WFP didn't get a seat someone else gave up (and I highly doubt it was his choice who was or was not included on the flight) or that OT hadn't already made arrangements?  It seems pretty harsh to assume this is some plot or example of poor sportsmanship!  There are lots of people trying to get where they're going right now, however they can.


----------



## Nando (19 April 2010)

Back to the issue of the ground I think Thistle makes a very valid point regarding the NT status - I commented on the BE thread about how much time they are really allowed on the course and realistically how much ground prep they are permitted to carry out. Yes the dressage arenas were shocking, but then again I havent competed on a good arena yet this season! It certainly seemed as if they were thrown on that particular area last minute.

I was doing the Int on sat and whilst the XC was by no means level, the ground was pretty forgiving and cut into nicely - you just had to really pick your lines in between the fences to try and avoid the ridges.The actual ground infront of the fences was ok but then again the Adv & 3* took additional loops so I didnt see some of their fences and by sunday maybe the ground was slightly more baked. 

On a slightly different note, I think the courses were very cleverly designed; technical and testing but they really asked questions on accuracy, control yet rewarding horses with good striding inbetween fences if you read the questions properly. Precise walking of the course and deliberation was def order of the day!! I think lessons were learnt from last year and riders opinions listened to which is a positive step. 

Would be interested to see if the organisers respond to concerns over the ground and arenas but I would certainly say NT will have a part to play in taking some of the blame.


----------



## Kat (19 April 2010)

Just to add it wasn't just the competitors that were unhappy at Belton, I was trading there and the number of spectators was woeful. Everyone I spoke to said they would not return. 

The ground generally was pretty uneven, in the parking area we were allocated it was so bad we nearly grounded the car so I can quite imagine the state of the xc course and some of the arenas. The ground was very dry and hard by the end of the event with the hot dry weather. 

I guess high numbers of withdrawals would explain the very early finish on sunday. 

The officials were very ummmm jobsworth too - we got told off for moving vehicles before 6pm despite everything having finished and packed away and vehicles already being on the move - very annoying. 

I'm just hoping chatsworth will be better for us traders, and for the horses!! 

Ellie, I saw your near fall (it was so quiet I watched loads of the SJ, from a seat near fence 4) and you and your horse did very well. Couldn't believe it when your horse jumped the second part of the double, and was amazed not only that you stayed on but also that you managed to carry on so calmly afterwards - well done!!!!


----------



## martlin (19 April 2010)

QR 
OT is stuck in Madrid


----------



## noname (19 April 2010)

only_me said:



			Love the fact the WFP is lording over OT, who is slumming it 

Now, could you imagine OT and WFP together, alone, in the private jet?! 

Click to expand...

From what I've heard, OT would enjoy that!!

Horrendous about D'arcy though. His connections must be devasted.


----------



## icestationzebra (19 April 2010)

Katt - ref. your comment about low turnout of spectators.  A number of people I know said that they were not going this year due to cost.  They found £10 per person + car parking fee a bit steep.


----------



## wench (19 April 2010)

I had some friends go on sat and they really enjoyed it!


----------



## kerilli (19 April 2010)

it cost £7 each per adult, no charge for car, to get into Burnham Market, £10 per adult + £3 per car for Belton. Quite a lot more, in fact.
I hope Oli's not stuck for long, surely as long as he gets there by Thurs he'll be okay, someone else could trot the horse up if he's not made it by then.
Re: the courses - I thought the A/CIC*** corner question early on was designed to trick the horses, and unfair. the direct route meant you had to gallop alongside the post and rail and then jump the corner on a v oblique angle. long route, gallop past corner, circle left, come back to jump other end of wedge. you'd have wanted to push out more to get a better angle to the direct route, but the post and rail prevented it, and a rider told me she thought horses were assuming they had to go through the gap, not even getting a chance to realise there was a fence to be jumped. 
the novice direct route of log to skinny brush was a bit horrible too, unless you severely angled the log at A (which i didn't see anyone do) you'd go past your line on landing (part B was that weirdly positioned) and have to loop back to the direct line, within a few strides, not nice really.
btw, i think that to condemn WFP on the strength of a couple of comments on here is the absolute limit, i've seen some exceptionally daft stuff posted on HHO over the years but that takes my breath away... we know NOTHING of the situation at all. shame on anyone who assumes someone else is 'unsporting' based purely on vague rumour!
anyway, i'm disappointed, i liked the idea of them as Thelma and Louise...


----------



## Nando (19 April 2010)

OT has just been on sky news apparently - seems he has managed to sweet talk a couple of taxi drivers to get him moving again, god knows how much that is going to cost but where theres a grand slam at stake.....
If I heard correctly, OT set off on Saturday where as WFP was still competing - may provide the simple explanation as to why they did not go together as opposed to conspiracy theories!

K- re; the novice log to arrowhead combo, i assume the intention was for riders to really angle the log in order to make the correct line, thus making it more difficult for those who wanted to play safe. Although maybe not the nicest idea for so early on in a novice course. The thinking was much the same at the offset houses at 18 for the int. The angle you needed to take looked seriously undoable and caused much head scratching from me but I watched a fair few take the angles and they actually jumped well if ridden positively - I took the safer option of the extra stride detour however but as it was only our 3rd int i didnt want to chance it so late on in the course.

We did comment that course designers seem to be really pushing the limits at the moment as to how much they angle some of the combination fences to the point the direct route doesn't seem possible - guess they still havent found that limit but at least they are using forgiving profiles.


----------



## only_me (19 April 2010)

gosh, i didnt mean it in a bad way! More the fact that WFP is travelling in style whilst OT is travelling defo not in style!


----------



## kerilli (19 April 2010)

i didn't mean you, only_me, you didn't say you'd change your allegiance to OT from now on based on this groundless rumour!


----------



## Tanta (19 April 2010)

Actually, I found an interesting explanation of the different travel arrangements - on WFP's website - puts it all in rather a different perspective (and shows one shouldnt always jump to conclusions, tempting as it is...)

(quoted from his website)"We rushed home on Saturday night as panic was setting in that I was not going to be able to get to America on my Monday morning flight out of Heathrow due to the volcanic ash cloud. Alice and Hannah had been franticly looking for alternative ways across the Atlantic for myself and Oliver Townend and by Saturday evening we eventually managed to book a flight from Madrid to Miami on Monday afternoon. But then came the drama of trying to work out how to get us to Madrid. We booked ourselves onto the Eurostar from London to Paris on Sunday afternoon, Oliver made it and I managed to miss the train at Basingstoke! But thanks to local hero and hunt master James Gibson-Fleming we commandeered his single piston airplane and he agreed to fly myself and Teresa Stopford-Sackville (Cool Mountain's owner) to Madrid at 4am on Monday morning by visual controls.

Oliver, once in Paris hit a brick wall with no trains or busses available due to a strike, so he hijacked a taxi, at vast expense, to drive him the 900 miles to Madrid. He has made it to Madrid airport and I will update my progress later on today."


----------



## Kat (19 April 2010)

Yes the cost was mentioned and it did seem a lot to pay for an event of that level. 

Sadly many shows seem to be victim of greedy organisers, if entrance fees for spectators and plot fees continue to increase then the spectator numbers will fall, and traders will find it harder to cover their pitch. So less will come so the quality of the shopping will decline meaning that the spectators are even more reluctant to pay the ticket price and so on....... 

Already I'm begining to think that county shows are going to be more profitable than eventing as a trader due to the cheaper pitches. Shame.


----------



## jules89 (19 April 2010)

Taken from WFP's website which follows up Tanta's post:

Travel Update - Monday 19th

Great news, after a beautiful flight down the French coast Teresa and I have arrived at Madrid airport. We have checked in for our flight to Miami later this afternoon, are all booked into the Miami International Airport Hotel for tonight and Oliver, T and myself will catch the 6.30am connection to Lexington tomorrow morning all being well.
A million thanks must go to James Gibson-Fleming, Yogi and all the team in the office for getting us this far.

Fingers crossed it looks like they are going to make it?


----------



## alwaysbroke (19 April 2010)

Thelma and Louise?   Planes Trains and Automobiles? 

After the effort of getting there i how its goes really well for both of them, go boys


----------



## amyneave (19 April 2010)

charlimouse said:



			Surely for the cost of a taxi from Paris to Madrid OT could have paid less to go on that private jet with WFP?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

according to wfp's website they were both going by eurostar to paris, but wfp missing the train, so someone offered to fly him by private jet.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (19 April 2010)

God volcanic ash has a lot to answer for, hope they both do really well and that they can get back home!!!!


----------



## Amymay (19 April 2010)

and that is an about turn if ever there was one!
		
Click to expand...

 Ain't it just


----------



## Kat (19 April 2010)

amyneave said:



			according to wfp's website they were both going by eurostar to paris, but wfp missing the train, so someone offered to fly him by private jet.
		
Click to expand...

It probably isn't a private jet, as Jet Engines suck the ash in and get clogged. It is more likely a light aircraft powered by a propeller as they are not affected, however they also tend to be pretty limited in size and space. It could be a two seater plane!!!


----------



## worMy (19 April 2010)

how dramatic! haha lets hope they both have a successful trip after all the hassle and expense!


----------



## Maesfen (19 April 2010)

amymay said:



 Ain't it just 

Click to expand...


Lol, he's wearing us natives down; whenever we see him, he's always cheerful and waving so you can't be churlish and not wave back, can you?! 
He's also riding a local owner's horse and he's now living locally so I'm supporting the home team, it's only neighbourly but whatever happens, I just hope it's a Brit who does best.


----------



## Amymay (19 April 2010)

MFH9 said:



			Lol, he's wearing us natives down; whenever we see him, he's always cheerful and waving so you can't be churlish and not wave back, can you?! 
He's also riding a local owner's horse and he's now living locally so I'm supporting the home team, it's only neighbourly but whatever happens, I just hope it's a Brit who does best.
		
Click to expand...

I recently saw him at a demo - and must say I found him thoroughly entertaining, and rather charming


----------



## brushingboots (19 April 2010)

I have these images of OT and WFP going through their dressage test, discussing what they think the course may be like! Odd times... 
Hope they both make it there ok and like the rest its worth the hassle...i wonder how they'll get home


----------



## Baggybreeches (19 April 2010)

Katt said:



			It probably isn't a private jet, as Jet Engines suck the ash in and get clogged. It is more likely a light aircraft powered by a propeller as they are not affected, however they also tend to be pretty limited in size and space. It could be a two seater plane!!! 

Click to expand...

It will be a Cessna (prop plane) or something similar, to be honest having a plane is pretty swanky, but this is probably not your Simon 'Cowellesque' jet that peeps have been imagining.
It would take the prize money to be very huge for me to fly anywhere in one of them.


----------



## Eventer96 (19 April 2010)

Lets just hope they get back for Badminton! Hope they arrive safely and have a good competetion.


----------



## kerilli (19 April 2010)

It really doesn't sound like a "private jet", look at the News page of WFP's website:
http://www.foxpitteventing.co.uk/
V best of luck to both of them.


----------



## JoG (19 April 2010)

was probably a bit like this


----------



## kerilli (19 April 2010)

yep, i've been up in a 2-seater Cessna. Never. Again. Really not the height of luxury at all!


----------



## LEC (19 April 2010)

I see Phillip Dutton has had to W/D Woodburn as he cannot get him here in time for Badminton.


----------



## JDChaser (19 April 2010)

Am i missing something, do OT and WFP not get on?   i.e. all this 'conversation would flow like glue' stuff!


----------



## Gamebird (19 April 2010)

Just heard Oli T give an account of his 13 hour taxi ride on Radio 4. Very amusing !


----------



## JDChaser (19 April 2010)

Gamebird said:



			Just heard Oli T give an account of his 13 hour taxi ride on Radio 4. Very amusing ! 

Click to expand...


Was that on the 6 o'clock news or the PM programme?


----------



## eventer0508 (19 April 2010)

with regards to the ground and courses again.. i was competing in the novice on friday but also walked the intermediate for future and thought both courses were good solid courses with enough questions and would suit the bolder horse but again long routes to suit others. I thought they were very well designed and dressed , and as for the ground....it is cross country it won't be flat, it seemed to ride well with a few fences causing problems but nothing major. I had no problems and saw none either in the sj or xc. I didn't however have chance to walk the show jumping course...but surely if people felt the ground was not right for their horse they should withdraw..abeit an expensive option but one we have to take as riders.

I had friends there on sunday as well who loved it and had a great time..although i was shocked to see how little competitors finished the advanced sections and some intermediate sections but again these may be pre-runs for badminton horses. I will be going back again next year hopefully intermediate or maybe advanced depending on horses and qaulifications as always but we definatly had a very good day.

Many condolancies to all those involved with Rodney's horse, a very sad day for them all and I'm sure everyone is thinking of them at this moment.


----------



## jumptoit (19 April 2010)

JDChaser said:



			Was that on the 6 o'clock news or the PM programme?
		
Click to expand...

I would like to know too please, I am ready to iplayer it !


----------



## jumptoit (19 April 2010)

My condolences to Rodney and all connections .



Sounds like the journey will be an experience in itself lets just hope it pays off .


----------



## Gamebird (19 April 2010)

jumptoit said:



			I would like to know too please, I am ready to iplayer it !
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, nipped out for tea . It was on PM but not long before 6pm.


----------



## JDChaser (19 April 2010)

Just listening now - starts at 53mins ish!  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00rzvk3/PM_19_04_2010/


----------



## brushingboots (19 April 2010)

Bbc 4 pm


----------



## rotters13 (19 April 2010)

I am reliably informed that it is a two seater plane!


----------



## Groom42 (19 April 2010)

just listened to OT on the iplayer link....... definitely raised a chuckle! 
What raised my temper, rather than a chuckle, was the complete **** at Belton who got his camera out to record, close up, the sad scene at the finish. I suggested that taking photographs was possibly a bit insensitive, to which he replied ( unbelievably!) " I just want to get a picture of Rodney's face"................... I suggested he put his camera down before I put it down for him.


----------



## yeeharider (19 April 2010)

good on you what an arse!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiggy123 (20 April 2010)

Just out of interest did anybody catch the Fashion Show at Belton? If you did was it good?


----------

